# Home Theater or Automation? OnQ?



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Without a photo of it, my guess it's merely a cabinet to mount hardware to keep things organized. That's what I found when I googled On-Q.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'll snap a photo or two this evening for better context. 

When I had googled OnQ, it had a hard time determining Automation vs Home Theater, and that's why I posted the question here, hoping to find someone with experience with the system.


----------

